# Converse and Vans help please!



## karlilay

Want to get Zach some now shoes for his christmas outfit, so last week ordered some Vans. I live in the middle of no where, there are no buses and i dont drive, so its been a while since i had his feet measured. All his shoes are a 6, and have been for months.

So i got the Vans in a 7, but they DROWN him, they're massive. Now iv found a 20% off of clogs code, and can get some Converse for £17... but i dont know which size to get. The Vans seem to be near enough the same size as Madis size 8 converse, i guess they must just be big?

I dont want him to grow out of them in 5 minutes, but i also want him to be able to wear them on Christmas day. Help!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Im not sure about Vans, but I know converse are made quite big. If his size 6 shoes still fit him, id get a size 6. On the plus side, at least you know he will get full wear out of his vans (if youre keeping them) =)


----------



## My_First

It's funny because I found the converse too small. We have just bought Leo some vans and what's good about the toddler ones is that you can remove the insole so they grow with the feet, so if they are a little on the small side you can take the insole out.


----------



## Abz1982

My_First said:


> It's funny because I found the converse too small. We have just bought Leo some vans and what's good about the toddler ones is that you can remove the insole so they grow with the feet, so if they are a little on the small side you can take the insole out.

Ditto this. I got bugs feet measured when she was 2 at a 6, and so I went and tried a 6 in converse and omg, there were so tight, so we got a size up. 
What I will say though, is if its the skate style shoe........they have more padding than normal shoes and so kinda ger bigger ish as they were them. Emma is nearly a 10 but she has a pair of 9.5 that we've been told still fi there well - but we just got ones from Deichmans as I wasn't spending £35 on vans for her. haha
I know its advised NOT to let kids wear these shoes due to them having no instep so they can cause the foot to collapse or something, but my emmas got flat paddle feet like me and seems to go better in them.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Important not sure about vans but I recently bought Frankie a pair of converses in his nees size up size 8 and they fit generously there not over sized they fit good with some extra room, mind he does still fit in all his size 7 next shoes but grew out of his converse size 7 x


----------



## karlilay

I ordered the 7s ladies. Thankyou so much. xx


----------



## New2Bumps

I find same as Mummy2b21, Ethan's current shoes (Next) are a 7 but the 7s were too small in Cons, I think Converse come up half a size smaller than Clarks, Next etc. 

I hope the ones you've ordered fit! If not you could always get some of those insoles for grown ups and cut them to fit so he can wear them just for the day until they fit properly!!!!


----------



## KayBea

both mine & LOs converse fit to our measured feet size,
my vans are a little on the big size but nothing an extra pair of socks cant fix.. x


----------



## My_First

Ps I didn't mean vans, I meant etnies doh!


----------



## moomoo

Karlilay, could you measure his feet with a tape measure? There are loads of conversion charts online that would convert the cms into shoe size??


----------



## Jchihuahua

Converse come up small on Daisy too.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

My ds is 6.5 clarks and his converse are 7 with room to grow


----------

